# Do all Maltese "prance"?



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

When Winnie does any kind of walking (other than slowly sniffing the ground), she looks like she's "prancing" like a cute little white pony. Everyone comments on how adorable her trotting is and I was wondering if this type of gait is specific to puppies......or just Maltese in general? I kind of hope she doesn't outgrow it, it's so cute to watch


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Aww how cute! I think that Perri has more of a "sashay" to his walk. What a girly boy I have LOL!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Mia & Cody both prance....Mia more than Cody...everybody loves it too!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

It sounds like your little Winnie has nice movement! Caira prances like she thinks she is hot stuff, and like Winnie, she almost always has her nose to the ground looking for trouble!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

well, The Buttercup, er, "waddles" rather than "prances"... however!
Deb (3MaltMom)'s Billy has a rather impressive prance/gait. He was clearly a horse in a past life.... and one VERY active in competitive dressage! Dare I say, OLYMPIC levels of dressage. He is QUITE the prancer. And her little Joppy-girl... she prances around on her "stick legs" like she can hardly believe her feet have to touch the GROUND! LOL

Billy, however.... VERY impressive! Horse people here.... you'd be so impressed!


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

Eddie prances around. They are such refined dogs. The Egyptions used to worship them and all the pharoes had them. They we're considered gods and we're abouve other animals.

There's a little fun fact for everyone!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Both my girls prance like Lipizzaner stallions . Henry my Shih Tzu waddles like a wombat . My Lhasa Apso has the best walk in the whole family - Teddy prowls like a Lion . Sarah


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Dakota prances, less now she is older, but she still does it occasionally. 

She also 'stalks' Harley like a cat ..... front paws down, bum up, then she pounces on him! 

She sometimes even BOMBS him off the couch if he is walking past & she sees an opportunity, she waits until he is close enough & just launches herself at him & jumps on him.

She also plays with toys with her front paws like a cat, she will flick a ball around for EVER with her front paws just like a cat!

And she eats her chewy treats flat on her back while she holds them with her front paws - she does this with toys too .... my special little weirdo









Harley only ever prances if I call him to me & I have a treat, most other times he just walks around all self-important-like, however always keeping an eye out incase he's about to be attacked by the cat aka Dakota!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy does more of a glide. I'm fairly certain she was on the catwalk in another life. LOL!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Twinkie Dink prances also. It is just so cute







Also when she greets us when we come home I say that she wags her whole body.














Twinkie Dink's mom Jill


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Well I don't know about ALL Maltese, but Sprout prances like a show horse ... and when he's not prancing he's LEAPING and bounding as fast as his little legs will go!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I love how maltese "walk." Mine do the prance or the bunny hop. Such showoffs


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo prances, he has a beautiful elegant jaunty gait. Hannah doesn't seem to have the Maltese prance,she always seems to be in a hurry, her little legs in high gear.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Catcher prances and struts. And when he runs he does major leaping... He sort of flies through the air. I love to see him move!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> well, The Buttercup, er, "waddles" rather than "prances"... however!
> Deb (3MaltMom)'s Billy has a rather impressive prance/gait. He was clearly a horse in a past life.... and one VERY active in competitive dressage! Dare I say, OLYMPIC levels of dressage. He is QUITE the prancer. And her little Joppy-girl... she prances around on her "stick legs" like she can hardly believe her feet have to touch the GROUND! LOL
> 
> Billy, however.... VERY impressive! Horse people here.... you'd be so impressed![/B]


hahaha ~ That's one thing I know for sure, Billy would win a "horse prancing" contest. Even among real horses, he would put them to shame
















I love The Buttercup's "waddle"







Much better than Joplin's "sticks" she can't seem to position properly


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie swings her hips when she walks in our apartment.







When we're outside, she rears back and lays down til I pick her up. You'd think I was torturing her by making her walk. Heaven forbid she should get her paws dirty...


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Cam (RIP) used to--it was really cute. Ollie does not. In fact, he kind of bumbles along. Me and my daughter have a little Ollie walking song that we sing when we take him for walks--it goes along with his gait--it sort of sounds like an arcade game song, LOL!!!!! Either that or dum-dee, dum, dum is kind of how Ollie walks, LOL!!


----------



## blueannie (May 6, 2007)

Myla prances too. It is so fun to watch! I love to watch her run, too - especially when she is teasing the other dogs and trying to get them to play.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I have a prancer too, Buddy. He looks so cute when he comes prancing up to me.







The other two don't.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Both my girls prance like Lipizzaner stallions . Henry my Shih Tzu waddles like a wombat . My Lhasa Apso has the best walk in the whole family - Teddy prowls like a Lion . Sarah[/B]


 

HAHAHAA







Wombat. Blackjack is more like a tank.







Well actually when he walks he sort of swaggers, but when he runs... get out of the way. He's a tank.

Both Sir Micro and Mr Wookie have the elegant Maltese walk. When Sara had Micro in "puppy" school. The trainer would just melt over his walk.

enJOY!

Melanie


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh yes, don't you love it


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Yes I do believe they Prance, nemo looks more like a flopping mess








but we call it prancing









ANDREA


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tango and Tillie both prance from time to time. Tango had a period of time when he did it a lot! I just love to see them prance.


----------

